# NBA Finals Game 1: Mavs @ Heat (5/31 9:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, May 31, 2011 | 9:00 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here we go!

Very important to win these 1st 2 home games and guarantee that this series has to end in Miami no matter what. 

Obviously, objective number 1 for the Heat is containing Dirk as much as possible. Im guessing Joel starts off on him, with UD, Bosh and a little bit of Lebron mixed in throughout the game.

Definitely expecting a lot of zone from Dallas. It slowed us down both times we played them in the regular season, so hopefully our shooters are ready. Gonna need Bibby, Miller and JJ to hit shots this series.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dirk will have 2006 on his mind.

But Lebron wants it more.

LETS GO HEAT!!!!!!

:cheers:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I expect Lebron to play the best basketball anyone has every played ever. This is it for him, he HAS to win it.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I already feel bad for Dirk.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Energy. Focus. Positive disposition. Composure. Defensive identity.

:flay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> Energy. Focus. Positive disposition. Composure. Defensive identity.
> 
> :flay:


DONT.LET GO.OF.THE.ROPE


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ My favourite :laugh:

This will be a bloodbath, grind it out type of series - intangibles, identity & the energy bus will play a crucial role.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

It's a process. We have to stay the course.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I really am hoping for Wade to do bananas so that he can win Finals MVP and not have to listen to people bitching about how Lebron is the alpha dog on Wade's team or that MIA is Lebron's team


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Frankly, I could care less about that kind of narrative. This isnt Lebron or Wade's team. This is Lebron AND Wade's team. They're the alpha dogs, best buds, and All-NBA players that have lead this team all year - with solid production from 3rd banana, CB.

I just wanna win. That is all. Whoever gets Finals MVP will be the person who deserves it. Whether its Lebron, Wade or Dirk.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

C'mon guys, let's kill the finals MVP talk already, shall we? Lebron? Please. Wade? Get real. There's only one TRUE MVP on this team...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gangster. Love the hat - dude looks so uncomfortable :laugh:

I'm nervous as hell about this game. I'm scared we'll come out flat and their shooters will be dead on target - hopefully not the case. Barea is exactly the kinda guy who Mario will get his ass kicked by. He flops, gets in your face and is crafty.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We're too close now. I can't see Lebron or Wade letting us lose. And both are better than Dirk. We have 3 of the four best players in the series, and the two best. Hard to see us losing. Mavs will make it tough though.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

You know, with the way how we stepped up every time in crunch except for game 1 vs the Bulls, I am very confident that we will win it all.

I don't expect it to be easy though.

We haven't really choked since the post-season, I don't expect to choke now.

LETSGOHEAT!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Quietly confident. Let's make home-court count, then steal one (or more) in Dallas. Close it out back home. Let's do it!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

It just hit me. This **** is personal. Nothing will top that first championship, but this one? There's so much more laying on the table than just a ring. For nearly 365 days us, as DIE HARD TRUE, Heat fans heard so much **** about this team. We take this series, and they can't say a word about us. Trophies don't lie.

LETS GO HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

UD40 said:


> It just hit me. This **** is personal. Nothing will top that first championship, but this one? There's so much more laying on the table than just a ring. For nearly 365 days us, as DIE HARD TRUE, Heat fans heard so much **** about this team. We take this series, and they can't say a word about us. Trophies don't lie.
> 
> LETS GO HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


For real. Can't do another year of this without a ring to waive in their faces!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, you think we feel it's personal? Imagine being Lebron!

We're so close to getting everything we wanted. We need this. It's our time.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Wish the game was tonight


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

> For the first time since eliminating the Chicago Bulls on Thursday night in five games in the Eastern Conference finals, the Heat hit. And hit hard.
> 
> The session turned so rugged that Spoelstra said he deviated from his practice script.
> 
> "I actually had to cut it short again," Spoelstra said, "actually, after about however long. Guys were hitting a little too hard, and a little too amped up."


Taking Smithian's whip a little too literally I see


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Good luck guys hopefully its a good series


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tersk said:


> Good luck guys hopefully its a good series


Good luck to you all as well :cheers:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

UD40 said:


> It just hit me. This **** is personal. Nothing will top that first championship, but this one? There's so much more laying on the table than just a ring. For nearly 365 days us, as DIE HARD TRUE, Heat fans heard so much **** about this team. We take this series, and they can't say a word about us. Trophies don't lie.
> 
> LETS GO HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


When we win it, can we beat em over the head with it? Notice I said *when* and not *if.*


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

PoetLaureate said:


> Taking Smithian's whip a little too literally I see


It's good for them. I gave them a little more of a :flay:ing than usual.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I love that whip guy :laugh:

Im psyched, scared, nervous and happy - this is what we've been waiting for since 'The Decision'. Everyone hates on Lebron's show - personally, that was one of the best days of my sporting life :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Believe in HEAT.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Watching the NBAtv pregame show live from the arena. Barkley is part of the crew. Might still here some "Barkley sicks" chants. though I hope not. Time to move passed that stuff.

Now, Bucher sucks chants would make my year :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pittman, Magloire, and Z are the inactives tonight.

Interesting that Damp is finally on the active roster, in place of Z, who you would think would be a better fit against the likely zone that Dallas will play.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm confident in this team. They've come a long way since the last time they played Dallas. If they execute, we'll win it.

I'm looking for Wade to have a big game. Just seems like he's due.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I'm thinking that Damp is active because (despite it being a new system) he still may know how to attack certain plays the Mavs run.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God I hate Bucher.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

^BBF Heat Forum slogan.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I'm just now getting gitty...tipoff time in a second!

LETS GO HEAT!

MAY THE POWER OF LUKE JACKSON BE WITH US!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I miss the NBA on NBC, but I love this ABC NBA finals intro they do every year.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Something tells me Bosh is gonna go off tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ting myself


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 minutes away from tip off!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Sweet. Early foul on Chandler. Lets keep going at him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh to the line to star the game. Mavs fans across the wqorld get flashbacks


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great D!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Joel on Dirk.

Dirk's worst nightmare come to life.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ with the fadeaway


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Fadeaway from Bron. That has been money all playoffs long.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bron!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ah, Dirk


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad shot by LBJ there


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Good defense from the Mavs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good hustle CB


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mavs playing good D to start


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Bosh starting out strong.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Our game threads = dulled down play by play lol


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Joel isn't having any of this soft **** Dallas is putting up.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Like A Bosh!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Bibby is horrid.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Find your shot, Bibs


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Lol, Bron got away with a MEGA travel...AND ONE!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron and 1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Lebron!

great hustle by Lebron


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wade/Bron/Bosh: 10 pts
Rest of Team: 0 pts


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Wade/Bron/Bosh have as many points as Pittman/Bron/Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade scores off the great Bosh rebound


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Almost every possesion, Kidd is wide open.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Bosh baby!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

where is mike bibby?? jeez get chalmers in please


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 wide open looks from 3 for Kidd. Gotta rotate better than that on D.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Lebron for 33333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice rhythm 3 by Lebron off the Wade pass


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

there are 3 guys back for dallas in transition. they are conceding the rebound right now. we have to make some jumpshots


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There goes that 8 man rotation that everyone thought we'd play. Juwan getting early minutes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is off. Its Dallas Dwyane, come back to us!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Theyre making their threes. Gotta get out to the shooters.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bull**** call


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not a great quarter. Theyre getting a lot of open looks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

17-16 after 1

Our rotations were pretty slow in that quarter. Gotta close out faster on their shots. Or better yet, limit their penetration.

Wade needs to get it going as well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why is Spo going with Juwan also? What a waste


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on Miller


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I hate Terry so much


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are missing open 3's while the Mavs are making them.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice work Rio!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good D there. Chase those shooters


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Wade. Stop hesitating and faking and go up [email protected]!


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Laker fans really salty over in the game thread. Threatening me with repercussions(ban/suspension) if I predict a victory for my favorite team. :lol: sad

I'll stick in this thread more with fellow Heat fans on this site


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Getting tired wont be an issue in this series with all these damn commercial breaks.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Dallas probably used some type of Clockwork Orange mind programming to stop their guys from jumping on Wade's pump fakes


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

The Mavs 3pt shooting keeping them in the game. Several open looks that teams usually don't get vs Miami's defense.

Miami's D just needs some time to adjust and that will be taken care of.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice D on Barea...... :|


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on UD


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

haslem hasn't made a shot since game 2 of the ECF lol.. come on U !!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Lebron to Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

GTFO Matrix. So rubbish


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

awesome passes by wade, forced peja to foul


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 nice passes ion a row by the Heat. the Lebron pass to Bosh followed by 2 nice entry passes by Wade to Lebron

And I know Marion makes that play a lot, but come on! Going out of bounds and flips a line drive hook in?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If Wade could buy a bucket, we'd have a handy lead right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I love our PG's - a smooth 0-6 :|


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebounds, dammit


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Matrix already givin me the ****s


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Van Gundy really sticking up for Lebron and the squad right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade just having no luck


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wade for....3333333!?!?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dirk is good


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So is Bosh!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG, game 1 and Im already sick and tired of all these tv and game timeouts.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Harsh call there on CB. 2 on him and Bron now. Cant afford another.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bah, Dirk


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Its almost like the officials are scared to call a foul FOR Dwyane...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah...Dirk aint scared of UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can we call a timeout plz...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Fun fact: Marion has scored more points in this game than he did in his entire Heat career.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Phew Rio 33


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Smart move by Bosh


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wait. Stuart Scott has cancer?!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thse rebounds are KILLING us


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333 again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio baby!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So Mario is hitting his 3's. Now we need one of the Mike's to follow suit and start hitting them.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh Mike Miller, will you ever hit one of those?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, that would've been huge

44-43 at the half

rebounding became an issue late in the 2nd. Gotta clean that up.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mike is going to hit a game winner to make up for all the big shots he's missed this season. Maybe even the shot to clinch the championship.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta contain Terry. He's killing us off the bench knockng down those threes.

its a 1pt game - hopefully Wade turns it on in the 2nd half. Need more Lebron too. CB hs been good.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Not impressed by our performance so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont know what the hell is up with Wade. Injuries have nothing to do with how he has been constantly losing the ball right when he gets in the paint, and is about to take off. This has been happening about 2 or 3 times a game since the 1st couple of Bulls games.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What was Spo thinking with that 1st quarter lineup? Is the Finals the time to bring out a lineup for the first time all season? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, Juwan should not see the court in the Finals. I dont care what the situation is.

If (when) they go zone again im not against a Wade/Miller/Jones/Bron/Bosh lineup for a period of time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby misses another open 3...


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

lol bibby

WIDE OPEN and he cant make them


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Bibby Bibby Bibby cant you see? Sometimes you shouldn't shoot the three


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

7-0 Mavs run to start the half


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, that was a great start to the quarter.

Have Dallas scored on like 10 straight possessions now? Where is our defense? Where is our offense?

We look completely rattled. This is the Finals guys - wake the **** up and play your games.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

UD40 said:


> Bibby Bibby Bibby cant you see? Sometimes you shouldn't shoot the damn three


better


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This shooting on offense.........


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

bibby is the new arroyo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There's the Wade we all know and love

Wade again and1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets go [email protected]!


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Wade hasn't been good on his FT's for a while now in the playoffs


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Marion is killing us. Cant happen.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice footwork CB


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant afford to be missing these


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

missed FT's are killers. Wade has to start making these


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Everytime its almost a stop, we lose the board. SO LAME


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Lebron for 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron 3333


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Please Get Bibby Out Of The Game <--- Caps


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit, almost tied it up there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bibby...what happened? You used to hit all the treys


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again. Get it going, D-Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes Dwyane


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Boshtastic!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario!? WTF!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ud....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need a hoop


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Get hot Wade...please


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario dammit


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stupid offense right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We should be taking advantage of this Nowitzki less lineup, instead we have Wade jacking home run threes, UD turning it over and passiveness from LBJ/Bosh.

UGH


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron needs to get more aggressive.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Also, if Rio has gone cold, which he has, put Miller or JJ in the game....

And stop putting Juwan in! WTF Spo? Is like, 100 games of suckage not enough?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Lebron to UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lbj2ud!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good D! Lets go!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Telegraphed Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lbj 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

After a couple shaky passes, LBJ comes down and strokes his 3rd triple of the game.

Who knew he'd be our best long distance threat... :|

Heat lead, lets go!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Juwan....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great hustle by Juwan


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, atleast you got fouled Juwan :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where was thje foul!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh, Rio...,.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Lebron!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333

65-61 after 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy Lebron!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So after going down 8, we end up outscoring them by 12 to end the quarter.

Now lets hope the 4th quarter D that we played in the Chicago series, carries over.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

UNLEASH THE KRAKEN LeBRON!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, Bosh fluffed a perfect oop!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant keep sending Dirk to the line, he doesnt miss. ever.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Mike for 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333

Thank you, Mike.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mm!!! 3333!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shooting way too many treys tonight, but we're starting to hit


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Like a ****ing Bosh...dammit


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the hell was that, Chris?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, UD.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

UD knocking down the J.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ud!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is intense. Ride the Big 5 all the way out here. Miller's got his stroke, so has Lebron, Wade is the slasher, Bosh and UD pick and pop.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

AGAIN, Wade loses it in the paint and as he's going up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

But he makes up for it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade in rhythm!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Stevenson...jesus


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Offensive on Chandler!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

And One Ud!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD and1!

great pass by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD and 111111


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD and Miller are like, the perfect compliments to the Big 3. Love this lineup <3


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

bullcrap man they called that foul on chandler.. dirk was the one who pushed him


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great D!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit CB


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Floppage


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Terry too open there, lucky he missed.

LULZ JT


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB sucks right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on UD, gota make that


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Is it me, or has Mike really been favoring that thumb a lot during the playoffs?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron, massive flop. Come on man, be smarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If we couldve got this to an 8pt game, that may have been big enough.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This game is there for the taking. Gotta capitalize.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

1 more and we're in the bonus too. Need to get it.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dwyane!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Matrix


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And thats a foul on us. Great.!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

BS call in exchange for a BS call.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Big defensive stand.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a bounce.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

D Wade!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade blcoks Marion!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Holy **** Dwyane Wadeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 333333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Waaaade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He back...OHHHH he back!


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

That's what I'm talking about! Wade playing well on both ends. Big shots, and even some from 3. I like.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dirk getting some calls here now


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Holy Lebron James!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!!!! and1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron!!! Manbearpig!!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Let's go boys! We can smell the blood...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bloody Dirk


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

1 more buckety


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad turnover


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Foul? Excuse me...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit, Dirk's getting to the line too easy. Double him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

1 more bucket, 1 more stop. Thats all we need. Come the **** on.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Terry is so annoying to look at....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets go Rio


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 big makes by Mario at the line


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wade with the hustle!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Like A Bosh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2BOSH!

What a PASS!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2bosh!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade 2 Bosh!!!

10pt lead!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

love how Dirk uses his elbows to draw fouls, he shoots and dribbles with his elbows sticking straight out. very smart


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can I just say - Wade is becoming a 2nd half specialist.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Three more of these boys!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ!!!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

HOLY SMOKES! Exclamation point!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

player of the game anyone?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade2James!!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Damn, Bron was 4/5 from deep? Nice.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

1-0 fellas!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat win!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win game1!

big 3 came up huge again. Especially late.

And our bench outplayed theirs.

1 down, 3 to go.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh, and gotta give Spo tons of credit for doing what no one expected and putting Lebron on Terry. Terry went M.I.A. when that happened.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh was off with the shot but was aggressive and got good looks around the rim. Wade FINALLY played like Wade for more than 5 minutes. Lebron unleashed the kraken.

Game, blouses.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Oh, and gotta give Spo tons of credit for doing what no one expected and putting Lebron on Terry. Terry went M.I.A. when that happened.


Noticed this too - good call by Spo.

Too many threes tonight, but we needed them. Rio hit some big shots, Miller was good, Haslem solid, Bosh was off but did some good things, Lebron and Wade were Lebron and Wade.

Dunno about the Juwan sighting though. I'd rather Damp.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Bosh was off with the shot but was aggressive and got good looks around the rim. Wade FINALLY played like Wade for more than 5 minutes. Lebron unleashed the kraken.
> 
> Game, blouses.


Dirk, why don't you purify yourself in the waters of Lake Minnetonka?

Was that the best TEAM game we've played all year? I think every single player who stepped on the court played well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Wade block, followed by the 3. The Manbearpig and1 dunk, the Wade rebound, fastbreak and pass to Bosh for the dunk. The Wade2Lebron alleyoop. Could the game have ended with any more highlights? Awesome segment of basketball for Heat fans.



Adam said:


> Dirk, why don't you purify yourself in the waters of Lake Minnetonka?
> 
> Was that the best TEAM game we've played all year? *I think every single player who stepped on the court played well.*


Mike Bibby :clown:

Its close, but the offense wasnt good enough for long stretches for it to be considered the best. That game 2 in Chicago was up there and the OT win Boston as well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dirk just got served pancakes 

Everyone (but Bibby) contributed something positive. So thats good.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Dirk just got served pancakes
> 
> Everyone (but Bibby) contributed something positive. So thats good.


You must be the frickin coolest guy on that island.



Wade2Bosh said:


> The Wade block, followed by the 3. The Manbearpig and1 dunk, the Wade rebound, fastbreak and pass to Bosh for the dunk. The Wade2Lebron alleyoop. Could the game have ended with any more highlights? Awesome segment of basketball for Heat fans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doh, forgot Bibby


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm so glad Mike Miller is hitting shots now, you guys have no idea


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Black N Red!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> I'm so glad Mike Miller is hitting shots now, you guys have no idea


I officially pronounced him dead one healthy thumb and shoulder ago :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> I'm so glad Mike Miller is hitting shots now, you guys have no idea


Same. It also makes me appreciate the other facets of his game much more.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Adam said:


> You must be the frickin coolest guy on that island.


:yep: Thanks Brah


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

So ****ing excited!!!

Where are all the people talking about how Dallas have the bench advantage!?

#LETSGOHEAT!!!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Bitches never saw it coming.










:flay:


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

LeBron's one on one defense is ridiculously good. Terry gets by just about anyone in the league and he simply could not get past LeBron. I've come to appreciate just how good he is on that end of the floor.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This was fantastic. I only got to see the 4th quarter but I was refreshing my phone non-stop before that to get the scores. That 4th quarter was great though.

I looked at NBA.com and an article said we played pretty poorly for our standards. Is that true? Promising for the rest of the series if it is.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Well, Wade did what he did the last two games of the ECF. Play like trash until we need his heroics. And he did just that with a huge block on Marion, then pushed it up the floor and drained a three. Love that guy.


----------



## Major Bounce (May 2, 2010)

Wade was playing injured though......I doubt he was at 100% in those games, he certainly didn't play like it. He had a nice bounce back game though.


----------

